# please help....



## AlfieMoo2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

hi
I was given a little kitten for my birthday in December, having had many cats before i was very excited. however it has been less than a picnic!! he was fine for the first few weeks but since the end of December he has become very aggressive, he will be fine one minute but the next he will come up and attack viscously sometimes drawing blood. i have tried everything, from ignoring him to saying no. nothing seems to be getting through to him. He has enough stimulation and love so I don't see a reason why he is like this. my arms are a mess and it's just dangerous to ask any children to the house. Any suggestions as I don't want to get rid of him??:scared:
thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

How old was the kitten when you got him and how old now, is he a moggie or pedigree, where did he come from ?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

GreyHare said:


> How old was the kitten when you got him and how old now, is he a moggie or pedigree, where did he come from ?


just what i was going to say!


----------



## AlfieMoo2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

he was 6 weeks when I got him, and he's 16 weeks now. he's not a pedigree but comes from a good home with good natured parents (my partner knows the family he came from), he had all his injections etc before we had him.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

poor baby six weeks is far too young!!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Seems that he was separated from his mom too early.
I recommend you to read http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-training-behaviour/115412-types-cat-aggression-signs-how-combat.html It helped me a lot with my kitten.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

AlfieMoo2010 said:


> he was 6 weeks when I got him, and he's 16 weeks now. he's not a pedigree but comes from a good home with good natured parents (my partner knows the family he came from), he had all his injections etc before we had him.


6 weeks was too young for him to leave his mum, he should have been there until he was 12 weeks ideally, hence why your having problems now. He was not properly socialized during the important 'learning' stages they go through as their growing 
Another case of people selling kittens far too early  
When their a small kitten they learn through playing with their siblings and through mum, what is 'acceptable' behavior and what is not
You may well have a challenge on your hands now for a little while, hopefully people will be able to suggest some ideas to help 
And pics would be good


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I agree with Gem. And pictures will definitely help.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## AlfieMoo2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

just spoke to my partner, he can't remember how old he was when he brought him home he said he could have been 9 weeks. he also said that the particular family where he came from breeds kittens so everything was above board. hes a lovely kitten but enjoys biting, do cats teethe? as he just loves to chew everything, he even chews the mail!! just like a puppy.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

AlfieMoo2010 said:


> just spoke to my partner, he can't remember how old he was when he brought him home he said he could have been 9 weeks. he also said that the particular family where he came from breeds kittens so everything was above board. hes a lovely kitten but enjoys biting, do cats teethe? as he just loves to chew everything, he even chews the mail!! just like a puppy.


Hun if he isn't a pedigree then the fact they 'breed kittens' doesn't make them very 'above board' Their basically just letting their moggy get pregnant by the sound of it.
But there is nothing you can do about that now, you have him and at least he was vaccinated 
Hope you stick around so we can hear how he develops.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

AlfieMoo2010 said:


> he was 6 weeks when I got him, and he's 16 weeks now. he's not a pedigree but comes from a good home with good natured parents (my partner knows the family he came from), he had all his injections etc before we had him.


I think we need a bit of clarification.You say you got this kitten at 6 weeks,then say he may have been 9 weeks,but he had all his vaccs before you got him.That I'm afraid is very unlikely.Kittens are usually vaccinated at 9weeks and 12 weeks.Do you have the vaccination certificate for him.If you paid for a vaccinated kitten then you need to ask questions.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

buffie said:


> I think we need a bit of clarification.You say you got this kitten at 6 weeks,then say he may have been 9 weeks,but he had all his vaccs before you got him.That I'm afraid is very unlikely.Kittens are usually vaccinated at 9weeks and 12 weeks.Do you have the vaccination certificate for him.If you paid for a vaccinated kitten then you need to ask questions.


Totally forgot that part  something isn't right then :confused1:


----------



## AlfieMoo2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

Here are some pictures
- the first is the day he came home
and then they go date wise. any suggestions as to how to stop the biting?


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

hi i dont know if this is the right thing but when my kitten got over playful, scratching biting i would hold the scruff of her kneck firmly, she would totaly relax and stop what she was doing, she is now the most affectionate cat ever.


----------



## AlfieMoo2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

yes have got the vaccination cert!!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

by the look of the first pic i would say he looks closer to nine weeks not 6 xx


----------



## AlfieMoo2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

He's grown loads now and is so mischievous, I've only ever had females in the past and they've not been half as aggressive do you think it could be a contributor, as I've only ever had females it seems worse than it is? he just wants to bite anything though, if hes in that mood anything will do!!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

He's really cute and i agree a decent size. Your husband probably got the dates muddled up, you know what men can be like 
I would go with completely ignoring the biting, ie don't give him any attention or scream or anything exciting when he does it, you may find some other threads with people in a similar situation on here.
There will be more people about in the daytime tomorrow to advise aswell


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He could be doing a wee bit of teething as well. You can try something like this
Pinky Pawz | Pet Products For Your Cats and Dogs - Petstages Catnip Chew Mice - (Powered by CubeCart) If he is teething you can put them in the freezer for half an hour and then give one to him to play with.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

He is adorable and seem affectionate (nothing like my Ari came in). She finished teething two months ago and she's chewing more than ever. We go through a cardboard box per month. I suppose it's not bad and it's better (and more hygienic) than chewing shoes or damaging the furniture. I like to believe that at least it keeps her teeth clean  

Also she's started stalking, scratching and biting in the last months. When she does that, I stop and say 'no-no' (in the same tone of voice I use when I play and cuddle her, as she's imune to strong commanding voices), and now she does the same but without using her sharp devices, which is kind of fun for me too.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Try not using your bare hands to play with him. I have a female rescue who was poorly socialised when she came to me, and she has greatly improved. The minute he starts biting, stop play and withdraw at once. I also used a thick dusting/ car cleaning glove when playing with her . Try using long artist's brushes to pet him. Tickle him with the brush gently around the ears and head using small circular motions. She will get used to and enjoy the gentle touch, but will find biting the brush less rewarding. Get him to play high-energy games with third objects to wear him out and to let him take his aggression out on inanimate objects: laser pointers (never shine in his eyes), "football" with ping pong balls, "da bird" cat toy, etc. Let him focus on his toys rather than you as a play object. Good luck, I know he will be a super companion in the years to come.


----------



## mrswoodwoose (Jan 23, 2011)

AlfieMoo2010 said:


> He's grown loads now and is so mischievous, I've only ever had females in the past and they've not been half as aggressive do you think it could be a contributor, as I've only ever had females it seems worse than it is? he just wants to bite anything though, if hes in that mood anything will do!!


Sorry if I have missed this but is he neutered?


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

AlfieMoo2010 said:


> He's grown loads now and is so mischievous, I've only ever had females in the past and they've not been half as aggressive do you think it could be a contributor, as I've only ever had females it seems worse than it is? he just wants to bite anything though, if hes in that mood anything will do!!


My male kitten was a right biter too, my hands where a right mess when he was young... they do grow out of it, use a toy on a string to distract, is he going out yet?


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

it could well be teething mixed with playing.

if he does it, put him on the floor, say 'NO!' and move away from him, dont even look at him. 
do you have a room he goes in overnight? ours go in the kitchen/diner overnight, their food and litter tray are in that room, so if they are naughty they would be put on their own in that room for ten mins and ignored.
If it got REALLY bad, a small spray bottle with just water in it, worked wonders! dont even have to spray it onto them directly, but for our two, they got to know the bottle meant they were being very naughty and they would run as soon as it was picked up! 

cardboard boxes were great for them when they were teething, they would sit there chomping onto the box, or biting the wooden stick from the toys!


----------

